# Sanchez sta per finire l'avventura all'Arsenal ? I club interessati.



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da l'_Independent_, Sanchez starebbe per concludere il suo percorso all'Arsenal. Il club, che probabilmente si priverà di Wenger a fine stagione, potrebbe compiere una mini rivoluzione e sacrficiare la sua punta di diamante.

Le squadre interessate non mancherebbero, su tutti Inter e Juventus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Prendiamolo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo!




Sarebbe veramente il massimo della vita, e al contrario di Inter e Juve non ci sarebbero altri giocatori che verrebbero a chiedere l'aumento, semplicemente perché quelli forti non li abbiamo 

Ma ci vuole il grano e bisogna convincere il ragazzo con un progetto (del tipo: vengono pure Fabregas e Aubameyang o chi per lui, puntiamo allo scudetto)


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2017)

E' stato uno sciocco ad andare a Londra, ha praticamente buttato 3 anni di carriera.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2017)

Io lo vedrei bene in cina..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2017)

29 anni, ormai un po imborghesito, alto 1,68, ancora molto costoso...

Dall'acquisto o meno di questi profili capiremo la competenza del nuovo DS

Di sicuro Galliani coi soldi si getterebbe subito su questo profilo...


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 29 anni, ormai un po imborghesito, alto 1,68, ancora molto costoso...
> 
> Dall'acquisto o meno di questi profili capiremo la competenza del nuovo DS
> 
> Di sicuro Galliani coi soldi si getterebbe subito su questo profilo...



Come sempre tutto dipende dai soldi disponibili.
Se i soldi non sono un problema vado a prenderlo (anche se per me non e quello che ci vuole in serie A) invece se abbiamo "solo" quei 300 mln allora lo lascerei perdere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Profilo che non ti fa fare chissà quale salto..poi se parlaimo di 50 milioni + 6-7 a lui mai e poi mai..
Parlavamo di gente che sa vincere, lui non mi pare rientri in questo profilo..piuttosto Ozil..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 29 anni, ormai un po imborghesito, alto 1,68, ancora molto costoso...
> 
> Dall'acquisto o meno di questi profili capiremo la competenza del nuovo DS
> 
> Di sicuro Galliani coi soldi si getterebbe subito su questo profilo...





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Profilo che non ti fa fare chissà quale salto..poi se parlaimo di 50 milioni + 6-7 a lui mai e poi mai..
> Parlavamo di gente che sa vincere, lui non mi pare rientri in questo profilo..piuttosto Ozil..



scherzate? No perchè se penso ad qualsiasi attaccante esterno di sinistra , tra quelli prendibili uno più forte non mi viene in mente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente il massimo della vita, e al contrario di Inter e Juve non ci sarebbero altri giocatori che verrebbero a chiedere l'aumento, semplicemente perché quelli forti non li abbiamo
> 
> Ma ci vuole il grano e bisogna convincere il ragazzo con un progetto (del tipo: vengono pure Fabregas e Aubameyang o chi per lui, puntiamo allo scudetto)


Suso-Aubameyang-Sanchez


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scherzate? No perchè se penso ad qualsiasi attaccante esterno di sinistra , tra quelli prendibili uno più forte non mi viene in mente.



Stiamo parlando di tanta roba, ma se le premesse sono nomi di questo livello, 
credo che possiamo fare anche di meglio, sopratutto in ottica apertura di un lungo ciclo.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scherzate? No perchè se penso ad qualsiasi attaccante esterno di sinistra , tra quelli prendibili uno più forte non mi viene in mente.



Beh quando in rosa si hanno già Bale e Robben schifare uno come Sanchez mi sembra giusto


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Suso-Aubameyang-Sanchez



Non accadrà mai ovviamente, sarebbe troppo bello


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Suso-Aubameyang-Sanchez



meglio Sanchez-Kane-Suso


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Va al city


----------



## prebozzio (16 Febbraio 2017)

Faceva la differenza in serie A a 20 anni.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> meglio Sanchez-Kane-Suso



Suso - Belotti - Sanchez


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Suso - Belotti - Sanchez



Sanchez - Belotti - Bernardeschi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Suso - Belotti - Sanchez



vabbè dai ora dire che Belotti > Kane. Grande giocatore Belotti per carità ma hanno la stessa età e Kane giusto giusto ha fatto 63 goal in 106 partite in premier league ,ed è giusto più dotato tecnicamente.

Qui nel forum credo avete perso proprio il senso della misura nei confronti.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vabbè dai ora dire che Belotti > Kane. Grande giocatore Belotti per carità ma hanno la stessa età e Kane giusto giusto ha fatto 63 goal in 106 partite in premier league ,ed è giusto più dotato tecnicamente.
> 
> Qui nel forum credo avete perso proprio il senso della misura nei confronti.



per la Serie A vedo il Gallo molto più adatto (oltre che più rodato)


----------

